# Collars / Harnesses



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

here is an article that is interesting and I think even more pertinent for small dogs and especially puppies. I ,like most owners started out with a typical flat buckle type collar from day one. I taught Molly early not to pull on leash. But one day she was spooked on leash and bolted the total of six feet. Not far but enough to get her a whiplash and some serious coughing and retching. Whatever method you choose to use, just be aware of the issues involved. This is a very good article and worthy of at least a read. http://www.clicktreat.blogspot.ie/ If your dog pulls on leash with a collar, please read.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I only use collars for identification. I never hook the leash to their collars. I use the freedom no pull harness for walking. I really like this harness.

http://usadogshop.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=23


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lfung5 said:


> I only use collars for identification. I never hook the leash to their collars. I use the freedom no pull harness for walking. I really like this harness.
> 
> http://usadogshop.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=23


Linda, what size do you get for your bigger guys. I have been using the Sense-ible harness, which is the best I had found, but the one thing I DIDN'T like is that on a small dog, if they DO pull, because you are so high over them, sometimes the chest strap rides up and you can hear it's hitting their throat. Not like a collar, but more than I'd like. You can't adjust the chest strap any lower, though, or it interferes with their front legs. I was thinking the other day, that what it needed was a strap down between his legs. And this one seems to have that!

So I'd like to give one a try, but I'm not sure what size to order. I think your boys are similar in size to Kodi.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey Karen,
Both my boys are x small. They don't make them smaller, so Bella doesn't have one. To give you an idea, fred is 15 lbs and 19.5 inch chest. Scuds is 16 lbs with an 18" chest. I'm sure xs will fit Cody.

I actually bought them from my dog trainer. I saw them cheaper on Amazon, but they don't have every colors. The colors are amazing! I got turquoise and neon green, because I wanted them to stand out against their black fur. The turquoise looks awesome and I was surprised at how great the neon green looks on Fred. If you'd like I can post pictures I saw all the colors in person and there's a burnt rust color which I loved and the teal & purple are beautiful. Just was too dark to show up on my guys. The harness also has velvet strapping that runs under the armpits. I still hear them choke once in awhile, but it's better than the puppia harnesses. I think I need to make them more snug, but I hate having them too tight.

This place shows all the colors:
http://www.wiggleswagswhiskers.com/newsite/freedomwebbing.htm

Amazon place:
http://www.petexpertise.com/no-pull...-multi-functional-with-velvet-cushioning.html


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

I like the front clip harness so they can't pull, the ones that clip on the back just promote pulling more! For my big dog I use a gentle leader, it goes around their snout so there is no way they can pull. 

My only complaint about the harness on my havanese is that it matts the fur terribly. I have to comb it out on her belly the second I take the harness out or there is a big mat there.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

This one has a clip in front and back. Here are some pictures of the turquoise and neon green. You can see the velvet under the arm pits in Fred's picture. The harnesses are holding up well to swimming and muddy hikes!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Linda, do you use the 2-ended leash or a regular one?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tuss said:


> I like the front clip harness so they can't pull, the ones that clip on the back just promote pulling more! For my big dog I use a gentle leader, it goes around their snout so there is no way they can pull.
> 
> My only complaint about the harness on my havanese is that it matts the fur terribly. I have to comb it out on her belly the second I take the harness out or there is a big mat there.


As Linda said, this one has a front clip... Otherwise I wouldn't be interested. I think you will find that her hair matts less under the harness once she's mature. It was a problem when Kodi was a puppy, but not anymore. I wouldn't leave a harness on him long-term, but just for a walk and then off again, it's fine.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I use the regular one. My brother clips his dog in the front. The dog stopped pulled because if he pulls, he just turns around His dog learn very quickly pulling wasn't getting him anywhere!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Linda, is my username showing on the board as being online. I just took off the hidden feature?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi Dave,
It shows you are online...


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks Linda.


----------



## dickli (Jun 19, 2012)

I've tried to upload a photo of the leash I'm using. It's the tandem version of the Larz Z leash, which has a flexi section with some give in it. The dog learns not to pull without the jerk that occurs when the leash becomes extended. It can be used with a harness. I really like it.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

I sed the premier easy walk with Charley. He can't reallypull but I'm not crazy about the fit. One leg often slips out and it seems alwfully tight underneatch the shoulders. Charley is only 12 pounds. Do you think it would fit him? Sounds like your dogs are much bigger.


----------



## mcc.christina (May 23, 2012)

I am looking to get a no-pull harness for Eloise but she is tiny. Reading Karen's comment, I am not sure which harness to try for. I like the one you have posted Linda. Sadly, Eloise isn't even close to the 13lb XS size. Any suggestions for small Havs?

Thanks


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

the "easy walk" harness would fit. Gemma is 12lb and she is in the second smallest size (there is still at least 1 size smaller).


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I like the Sense-ible (or Sense-ation... same company, slightly different harnesses, but not much) better than the Easy-walk. I have both, but hardly ever use the Easy-walk (we bought it on vacation when Kodi chewed through is Sense-ible harness left within his reach in the back seat!:frusty: 

I find the straps and buckles on the Easy-walk a pain in the neck. The straps tend to slide through the adjustment points, so you have to readjust them often to maintain a good fit. The buckles are also tiny and fussy to open and close on a long haired dog.

I replaced the Easy-walk with another Sense-ible harness as soon as we got home, and now it just hangs on a hook as a spare"!


----------

